# WAGO 750-880 - Codesys2.3 - Problem mit Umrandung eines Buttons in WebVisu



## soundmachine123 (13 Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

im Zuge meiner Hausautomatisierung habe ich einige Masterseiten der WebVisu "umgebaut"
Es gibt jetzt auf der linken Seite jeweils mehrere Buttons untereinander mit denen man in einzelne Kategorien springen kann (Licht/Steckdosen/Rollläden/Fenster etc, etc.)
Global gibt es in der SPS eine Variable "Menuenummer" vom Typ INT. Diese kann ich über den Assumebefehl beim Drücken des jeweiligen Tasters auf 1,2,3 etc. setzen und weiß daher immer welches Untermenü gerade aufgerufen wird, was auch für die Bereitstellung von Aktualisierungsdaten auf der SPS vpon Bedeutung ist.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich die Rahmenfarbe des gerade angewählten Buttons ändern möchte wenn dieser gedrückt wurde.

Pragmatischer Ansatz: Ich definiere eine Alarmrahmenfarbe und im Feld Variablen kann ich bei Farbwechsel ja eine logische Bedingung definieren, bei deren Wert "true" nicht die normale sondern die Alarmfarbe genommen wird.

Jetzt bräuchte icrin ja aber eine logische Verknüpfung, so etwas wie Menuenummer ==2.

Aber genau das funktioniert nicht, er niimmt nur boolsche Werte, kann aber durch Befehle in dieser Zeile keine eigenen boolschen Verknüfungen bauen.

Abhilfe wäre hier ein Array von Typ bool und eine Funktion in der SPS, die basierend der aktuellen Integerzahl dieses Arry "füttert".

Aber bitte sagt mir dass es auf Seiten der HMI dafür einfachere Lösungen gibt.


----------



## fraggle-m (15 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

Du musst eigentlich in der Visu nur iVariable.0 in der ersten Taste schreiben und in der zweiten iVariable.1 u.s.w.. Musst dann die iVariable halt auf 1für die erste Taste und auf 2 für die zweite Taste und auf 4 für die dritte Taste setzen u.s.w. mit einem Word geht das aber bis 16 Tasten einfacher.

Gruss
Frank


----------



## gillesgol (27 Januar 2020)

Hallo soundmachine123,

In codesys 2.3 du musst nur ein "=" schreiben. z.b. " iActualMenu = 1 "

Gruss, Gilles


----------

